# Anyone who has "moved on "after unsucessful years ttc/tx?



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls just wondering if there are any girls out there who have "moved on" - i havent seen any really from Ireland on the "Moving on " Board and dont feel comfortable posting on the " Northeren Ireland girls" thread as although I am from the north you all seem to be still doing tx or actually pg!

Please join me. I will be online again for another week or so but usually take a break over the summer (coincides with school hols as i am a teacher- secondary!)

Irisheyes xxx


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello irish eyes,

sorry it has taken me a while to reply to you!  we have just had our 1st cycle of ivf which failed due to v.little stim.  it may weel be the end of the road for us.  i'm going to wait till the end of the summer and then poss. embark on researching the foster/adoption route.  

it is very hard to accept and move on but we have been at this ttc for too many years and we're got no reserves left.  

how are you getting on?  have you looked into other paths? if so how? (i'm not sure where to start)

talk to you soon
skywalker


----------



## Old hand (Oct 5, 2007)

HI Irish Eyes - 

I hope those eyes are smiling now and that you have been able to move on towards adoption or fostering.  We have pretty much decided to go for foreign adoption and making this decision and knowing that we will not be childless forever has really helped in coming to terms with our unexplained infertility. 

We started considering adoption shortly before our most recent cycle in April/May of this year.  We obviously got a BFN but I knew 6 days post transfer that af was on her way - as usual!!  After previous failed cycles I was a complete mess  - crying at the drop of a hat.  Angry one minute and depressed the next.  But knowing that we had a positive plan for making a wee family, made the BFN  so much easier to deal with.  

At least with adoption although it may take three years from start to finish we will have a baby at the end of it.  We live in Belfast so our home study will not even begin for another 12 months.  We may go for another cycle of treatment in the new year but that's just because infertility is easier to deal with when you are doing something about it.  I used to hate that couple of months between cycles where you felt like you were wasting valuable time and having more treatments to increase your chances!!!

Anyway - sorry about the wee rant that this is turning into.  

We are moving on slowly but I will never forget the last three years and what we've been through.  If we conceive it may have all been worthwhile but I can't forget the physical and mental pain we have been through.  Our relationship with each other is very strong - stronger than ever because of the adversity life has thrown at us but our  spirituality has suffered bigtime!!

Would love to hear from you Irish Eyes and Skywalker and to know where you are at on your journey right now.

Take care everyone
OH


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Irish Eyes, 

Have you heard of Napro technology?  Why not go to the Napro page and have a read.  Or Google Napro.  I was ttc 7yr, all test normal, unexplained then I found out about Napro.  1 yr later BFP and had DD 2yr ago.  Expecting no 2! Hop this helps, Best wishes

Shadrach


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Shadrach- will look at that.

Old hand and skywalker -thanks for your posts.Havent managed to get on the site much since sept as I had my sisters wedding mid sept- was chief bridesmaid and did a lot of running around. Then we had an inspection in work at start of Oct so more running around getting all documentation ready.

Skywalker- did you make a decision at the end of the summer re treatment?

Old hand- best of luck with the adoption. we ruled adoption out very early on . My dh had a dd 0f 4 yrs when i met him. He had custody and so she always lived with us.I have brought her up from age 4 (now 16). Unfortunately in the last year we have had a lot of issues to deal with as regards her and her birth mother (which has turned events a dramatic way for us- and not in a good way). I will pm you about it maybe as I dont want to post it here.

I have come a long way in getting over ttc naturally since our last tests (2006) but i still have bad days.Though the time in between the bad days is getting longer so I suppose thats a plus  As i said my sister got married in Sept (she is the youngest -29) and my other sister got married last year at 35. She is not pg yet and of course I still dread what reaction I will have when she does tell me. I had a big chat with her last year after we decided to call it a day so hopefully she will be gentle with me when she does tell me . She is not overly maternal(her own words) and i think would want one for her husband's sake. We shall see......

Please post back. I am glad i am back and have time on the site. I dont normally post from home tho as dh would think I am becoming obcesssed again!! For 2 years there i was on this site ALL the time!!

Take care, irish eyes xxx


----------



## muppett (Jan 31, 2008)

hi! just interested to know if anyone has adopted after 40 yrs (of age that is not waiting list time!) and if so did it take long? We are currently in home study but things can't move quick enough for me and I'm worrried as time is not on our side. The problem is we feel we would like a child under 4 and I know we aren't in the position to be so choosey but that's what my husband feels would be the most he could cope with. I have looked in the adoption fourm pages but can't find anyone my age ie 43 who's been there.I'd like a local perspective anyway, thanks in hope!


----------

